# trigger point inj. paraspinal



## karmstrong (May 15, 2015)

Good Afternoon,

I was wondering if trigger point injections for paraspinal should be broken up into paracervical, parathoracic, and paralumbar or if they can be counted at each vertebra level. Like, if the Doctor does three trigger points injections at the thoracic level at T2 and T3 bilaterally would that count as 2 muscle groups or 4? I have a diagram and it looks like there is actually an individual small muscle at each vertebra but I'm not sure. Please help!


----------



## dwaldman (May 17, 2015)

20552 Injection(s); single or multiple trigger point(s), 1 or 2 muscle(s)

20553 single or multiple trigger point(s), 3 or more muscle(s)

They updated the code descriptors from muscle group(s) to muscle(s). I agree when they state bilateral paraspinal muscles it is confusing on how many separate muscles this equals.

Without ever being to identify exactly if this would account for separate muscles when performed bilateral, I just have used 20552. Maybe someone else has better approach to injections in this anatomical location.


----------

